# TRICEP FLEXED



## andy08 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just want to get some feedback on my tricep. comments welcome.


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

Its a bit dark to see anything try taking it in colour


----------



## andy08 (Nov 27, 2007)

same pic:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Yes, interesting request. :crazy:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Little bit of muscle there.

What do you do for your tri's?

What do you train them with? eg. What day?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

erm...........:confused:

well i can see a bit of muscle well done..........


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

well if we are commenting on bodyparts, please comment on my 2 right abs please.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

They are jolly nice


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

jw007 said:


> well if we are commenting on bodyparts, please comment on my 2 right abs please.


You appear to have something dribbling down your chest. You haven't been playing with young Daps again, by any chance??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SCJP said:


> You appear to have something dribbling down your chest. You haven't been playing with young Daps again, by any chance??


Again??? not had chance once yet!! That bl00dy offo is keeping him all to himself..Im not getting a look in:mad:

By the way i will be posting my left glute (dribble free i hope) tommorrow for comments


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

genesis said:


> They are jolly nice


Thanks mate


----------



## andy08 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks MXMAD. I train my triceps with my biceps. exercises include close grip tricep press,dumbell kickbacks,overhead tricep press. Usually I do my arms

twice a week.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

try doing em once so they will add a bit more mass to em


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

jw007 wheres the pic of your glute you fooker.lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

gym rat said:


> jw007 wheres the pic of your glute you fooker.lol


you can put it away cos he's off line at the mo


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

as promised my left glute, a bit grainy butit was dark and camera sh1t.

Comments please???

I am available for private hire lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^^^^ WTF???????


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice left glute Jw007


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

rofl JW


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

what tricep???? theres only one head showing.try weighted dips and scull crushers mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Nice left glute Jw007


Surely thats not a glute? His bits would hang below surely?

Or maybe gear shrunk his whatsits... :rolleye11


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Surely thats not a glute? His bits would hang below surely?
> 
> Or maybe gear shrunk his whatsits... :rolleye11


PMSL very funny


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Surely thats not a glute? His bits would hang below surely?
> 
> Or maybe gear shrunk his whatsits... :rolleye11


How dare you?? I dont take gear









It must have been cold or i had a hard on PMSL


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

come on guys

lets not hyjack the lads thread

he has asked for critique of his tricep

nothing wrong or strange in that

no different from someone asking for critique of their whole physique


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

nice 1!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

this thread has strayed abit off topic.

Skull Crushers and Weighted Dips have been brought up alot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

martzee said:


> what tricep???? theres only one head showing.try weighted dips and scull crushers mate


PMSL staight to the point i like it:lift:

Hmm looks like a females glute to me:confused: or else i must be gay as i am aroused now:blowme:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> PMSL staight to the point i like it:lift:
> 
> Hmm looks like a females glute to me:confused: or else i must be gay as i am aroused now:blowme:


Nah its male and mine, your not gay, well actually all bodybuilders are gay, especailly those on aas, but my glute is soft and smooth so you would be forgiven for liking it in any case.

I use clarins on it


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Nah its male and mine, your not gay, well actually all bodybuilders are gay, especailly those on aas, but my glute is soft and smooth so you would be forgiven for liking it in any case.
> 
> I use clarins on it


I blame steroids...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

huoge arms mate

get some full body up


----------



## jay-cumbria (Mar 7, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> come on guys
> 
> lets not hyjack the lads thread
> 
> ...


jimmy's right guys, lets not hyjack this thread... lets start our own for bottom pics....!   lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Quality


----------

